# Living Gravel or Living Sand



## keroppi (Dec 31, 2012)

I am transferring 3 African Dwarf frogs from small tanks (less than 1 gallon) and have living gravel. I learned from different pet supply stores that there is Living Sand. 

Is it safe to use living sand? I heard it just anchors the plants better (I have a couple) Or should I continue to use living gravel?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never heard of either. I know some nitrifying bacteria can inhabit sand or gravel, but as to which is better, I think it's up to you. Sand is better for plants to establish root systems in, but gravel, IMO, "holds" the plants better (harder to be uprooted, etc.)


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Live sand is for salt aquariums. Some bacteria will live in the sand but true live sand is for reef. I've never heard of live gravel though. Sounds like they're trying to sell you headlight fluid. Still sand seems like the best substrate for frogs so they can burrow, lay eggs, etc.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

2^.I'm with both the above.If the sand is in a bag it is for salties and even(sometimes) has a bag of bacteria,to be added to the sand when you install it(whats everyone think of added bacteria and it being live?). As for live gravel; if it doesn't come right out of active tank, I have no clue.On that note many "upgrade" tanks and the most common answer given about tranfering bacteria is to use "cycled "filter media ,as water hold hardly any and substrate only a little of the bacteria we all desire.
DON'T PAY FOR IT!
If it isn't very close in price to "regular gravel" or is live sand from a tank probably not worth major $ difference.
Most hear use pool sand or blasting sand found at tractor supply,WAY CHEAPER,andthey seem to have GREAT sucess.


----------

